# NAO cosmetics?



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jan 17, 2006)

Has any of you girlies tried NAO (never accept ordinary) cosmetics before? If you did what do you think of the line and what's worthy of getting?Thanks!  
www.naocosmetics.com


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never tried that line but I really like the website and that can pick my own jam to groove to as I surf! 

JMO but the price seems a bit high. Not that far off from MAC but I didn't do a weight/price comparison but I did notice that MAC pigments weigh 7.5 g/.26 US oz and cost $19.50, NAO pigments weigh .14 oz. but you get  2 jars at .14 oz. for $30.95.
Seems a bit steep to me. It looks as if you get two colors with each one that is interesting.

I'll admit I am not thrown off by price. For me it's all about the quality of the product and what they have to offer. I'd be willing to try it out.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for your input!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 4, 2007)

Heard about NAO cosmetics so I thought I'd bump this thread to see if anyone else has heard about them/tried them, etc.


----------

